# Topics > Fun and humor >  Wake-up Machine, Simone Giertz, Stockholm, Sweden

## Airicist

Author - Simone Giertz

----------


## Airicist

Wake-up Machine FAIL

Published on Nov 11, 2015




> I built an alarm clock that wakes me up in the morning by slapping me in the face with a rubber arm. My hair got caught in the motor when I was filming and it took me an embarrassingly long time to get out of it.

----------


## Airicist

The Wake-up Machine VLOG

Published on Nov 11, 2015




> I built an alarm clock that wakes me up in the morning by slapping me in the face with a rubber arm. I picked apart a clock, wired it to an Arduino UNO and controlled a 165 rpm brushless DC motor through a relay.

----------


## Airicist

The Wake-up Machine TAKE #1

Published on Nov 11, 2015




> I built an alarm clock that wakes me up in the morning by slapping me in the face with a rubber arm. I picked apart a clock, wired it to an Arduino UNO and controlled a 165 rpm brushless DC motor through a relay.

----------


## Airicist

The Wake-up Machine TAKE #2

Published on Nov 11, 2015




> I built an alarm clock that slapped me in the face with a rubber arm to wake me up.I built an alarm clock that wakes me up in the morning by slapping me in the face with a rubber arm. I picked apart a clock, wired it to an Arduino UNO and controlled a 165 rpm brushless DC motor through a relay.

----------


## Airicist

The Wake-up Machine TAKE #3

Published on Nov 11, 2015




> I built an alarm clock that wakes me up in the morning by slapping me in the face with a rubber arm. I picked apart a normal alarm clock, wired it to an Arduino UNO and controlled a 165 rpm brushless DC motor through a relay.

----------

